# The Official 4/2-4/3 Storm Discussion Thread



## awf170 (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys know anything about this storm, i no it is pretty huge and most ski areas are in the 4+ inches of rain, but i think higher ski areas like wildcat and sugarloaf could get some snow.
Supposed to get a few inches 2night


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 4/02-3/03 Storm Discussion Thread*



			
				awf170 said:
			
		

> You guys know anything about this storm, i no it is pretty huge and most ski areas are in the 4+ inches of rain, but i think higher ski areas like wildcat and sugarloaf could get some snow.
> Supposed to get a few inches 2night



Well I can't go to Wildcat now... 
I'm afraid...  Someone may be rude to me...

Serisouly... This rain is going to kill most places..  You got no base... You aint lasting the weekend..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 4/02-3/03 Storm Discussion Thread*



			
				dmc said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats harsh. True but harsh.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: The Official 4/02-3/03 Storm Discussion Thread*



			
				awf170 said:
			
		

> You guys know anything about this storm, i no it is pretty huge and most ski areas are in the 4+ inches of rain, but i think higher ski areas like wildcat and sugarloaf could get some snow.
> Supposed to get a few inches 2night


I have seen reports of Ice some snow and lots of rain.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 31, 2005)

Accuweather is saying that Western New York may get accumulating snow and there is that potential for the higher elevations of Eastern New York and Pennsylvania as colder air gets worked into the storm on sunday.

DMC as you said you would before I would be gratefull for an honest report on Hunter next week as I would like to come up next weekend to ski Westway if possible. I hope that Warren can manage skiing on Hellgate and Belt Parkway. That will be my last ski day until Killington in May.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> DMC as you said you would before I would be gratefull for an honest report on Hunter next week as I would like to come up next weekend to ski Westway if possible. I hope that Warren can manage skiing on Hellgate and Belt Parkway. That will be my last ski day until Killington in May.




Always..


----------



## subdude (Apr 1, 2005)

All i'm going to say is start to gather up 2 of every animal. Folks The heavy rainfall, combined with current high stream flows and snow melt from the northern basins, May produce very serious and widespread flooding across SNE. They're talking the largest flooding we've seen since 1987 and I remember that one where it rained for 7 straight days. If you live near a stream or river head for the hills.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2005)

subdude said:
			
		

> All i'm going to say is start to gather up 2 of every animal. Folks The heavy rainfall, combined with current high stream flows and snow melt from the northern basins, May produce very serious and widespread flooding across SNE. They're talking the largest flooding we've seen since 1987 and I remember that one where it rained for 7 straight days. If you live near a stream or river head for the hills.


I wish the temps were in the 20's..What a dump this would be....Feet of snow.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone got the latest scoop for NoVT?


----------



## Brettski (Apr 1, 2005)

Well This doesn't look too promising


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2005)

The NWS forecast for the Stowe area is for 1-3" of rain begining after 1AM on saturday and there is a flood watch for the area. The rain may end as some snow on sunday, accuweather is prediciting a few inches of accumulation possible????


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2005)

It's gonna be a real turd floater in Boston, they say. At least it'll wash some of the sand off the sidewalks.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 1, 2005)

anybody have any opinions on whether Sunday in the catskills might still be good?  

I know hunter has got a good base and top notch grooming crew.  the weather report says snow mix for that day.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2005)

The storm looks to be a slow mover, hence the heavy rainfall, so Hunter might be very wet or white on sunday. I want to try to sneak on over to Hidden Valley if the weather looks good enough on sunday as just about everything in CT is now closed.


----------



## Brettski (Apr 1, 2005)

hiddeny valley?  In vernon?  From Long Ilent?

For what 200 vert?

Are they even open?

The creek just closed this week....

Yup Closed


----------



## gores95 (Apr 1, 2005)

tekweezle said:
			
		

> anybody have any opinions on whether Sunday in the catskills might still be good?
> 
> I know hunter has got a good base and top notch grooming crew.  the weather report says snow mix for that day.



Ya know I was thinking of Hunter this Monday.  I too am curious what will be left up there after this weather system goes through.  I guess we'll all be watching TWC and accuweather.com.

If anyone can groom the mountain back to shape its Hunter but I worry about them throwing in the towel.  How high can their profit margins be after a couple of spring storms and April 1 showing on the calendar???  I am sure they expect crowds to be THIN at this point so who knows.


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2005)

gores95 said:
			
		

> tekweezle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hunter will be open until the second weekend in April..  

The mountain STILL has tons of snow left...  Over 15' on Hellgate we estimated...

We'll pick up some skiers from Mt Creek but mostly Park traffic... 

I'll report on the mountains shape this weekend..  At some point..  Probably going to ski a least a few runs tomorrow and Sunday...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I can forget about Hidden Valley as they have decided to close for the season, that leaves the option of skiing at Woodbury for any turns close to home. No Thanks.

I will wait for next weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Well I can forget about Hidden Valley as they have decided to close for the season, that leaves the option of skiing at Woodbury for any turns close to home. No Thanks.
> 
> I will wait for next weekend.



Butternut in Great Barrington MA is supposed to be open.  It shouldn't be more than an hour further than Sundown for you...


----------



## jct (Apr 1, 2005)

The Springfield Massachusetts weather just predicted 2" - 5" rain    

I noticed Mt Snow has a special on Tuesday the 5th, 2 skiers = $50.

I think I'll go...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2005)

It didn't really rain that hard today here in Burlington.  Obviously it rained enough to melt some snow out in the mountains, but it certainly wasn't the worst was out I've seen.


----------



## skidbump (Apr 3, 2005)

belleayre closed for the day due to weather and a road closure reopen monday


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2005)

That heavy rain that all of the weather outlets were callign for never really materialized down here... :-?


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2005)

It's 100% dry here on Long Island and the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2005)

Jay Peak's website is forecasting 6-12" of new snow for today and tonight at the summit with 3-6" at the base. Right now they have flurries and 33F.


----------

